# Best game soundtrack?



## Headphones and Coffee

I love both the Dark Souls 3 OST and Skyrim but recently been listening to new game ST. What's your favorite?


----------



## AxelCloris

Ooh, it'd be tough to pick a singular best. The ones I go back to most often are TES: Skyrim, Chrono Trigger, Overwatch, and TLoZ: Ocarina of Time. It's tough to go wrong with any of Bethesda's big games. The Elder Scrolls and Fallout titles in particular have amazingly well done soundtracks. Deus Ex: Human Revolution also has a great soundtrack.


----------



## Orcworm

It's difficult to choose an absolute best soundtrack, but I'd probably have to go with Bloodborne's. I purchased a PS4 just for that game when it released, and definitely don't regret it (though the other exclusives helped too).


----------



## knivek

Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy XI
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Headphones and Coffee

Orcworm said:


> It's difficult to choose an absolute best soundtrack, but I'd probably have to go with Bloodborne's. I purchased a PS4 just for that game when it released, and definitely don't regret it (though the other exclusives helped too).



Truly a great game and with a excellent soundtrack. The whole Souls-Borne universe is rich with atmosphere.


----------



## protoss

There isnt an absolute best game soundtrack. Theres about 100 amazing soundtrack.

But I notice games with religious (godly) mythological soundtracks usually are consider close to being in the top 25. I notice a few people actually name games that are what I describe, example, bloodborne, soulsgames, Chrono Cross/trigger, Final fantasy, ecth... It will be hard for fighting games, shooting games and racing games to be in the top 25 also. 

I will vote Nier 1 and Nier 2


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Trancefreak

Everything Jeremy Soule ( GuildWars 1, 2 / Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim )
DeusEx Human Revolution and even Mankind Divided
Witcher 3

Might be biased because of nostalgia: Witcher 1 and Unreal Tournament '99.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 22, 2019)

The mother of all soundtracks



Koji Kondo composed it, and look at the others he composed.  Nintendo wouldn't have sound of Nintendo without Kondo.  He's responsible for the sound of Nintendo.


----------



## swollazn

I am in my late 20s, played a variety of games since middle school. The soundtrack I keep coming back to is Fallout 3 soundtrack on long drives.



It invokes a real nostalgic mood for me that I cannot explain. It is calming to the ears and brings a flood of memories back.


----------



## PopZeus

Whoever Nintendo is getting to compose Legend of Zelda under Koji Kondo's supervision gets my vote.


----------



## pikapika

The Tekken series has some of the best OSTs. Tekken tag tournament intro and outro. Tekken 5 intro. I love the ost of tekken 5 - Kazuya Ending. I wish they made it into a full track.


----------



## Playstation

FF14
Nier 1
Darksiders 2


----------



## llamaluv

#1 by far: 
*Nier Automata*
Favorite track: Weight of the World, Japanese version with Marina Kawano​Honorable mention (nostalgia factor):
*Jet Set Radio *on the Dreamcast

Starting to like a lot:
*Death Stranding*


----------



## Andrew LB

Best video game OST ever.... Xenoblade Chronicles 2. The full OST is 6 full CD's in length. Here are just a few examples. Keep in mind, to really understand how great this music is, you really need to play the game or at the very least watch the 13 hours of cutscenes available on youtube. (it's much shorter than the 100+ hours required to beat the game)


----------



## Eddie Knows




----------



## SilverEars




----------



## judson_w

Bastion has an amazing soundtrack in my opinion.  I also enjoy the Skullgirls soundtrack a lot.


----------



## DivineCurrent

Recently, I can't stop listening to the Pokemon Sword and Shield soundtrack. Go Ichinose and Minako Adachi really did an amazing job on both the composition and sound engineering. Every track is just mixed and mastered so well.


----------



## jaaibananzu (Feb 13, 2020)

Andrew LB said:


> Best video game ost ever.... Xenoblade Chronicles 2.


If you like this, listen to the xenoblade chronicles x soundtrack 
It's the same composer from the anime shingeki no kyojin (attack on titan). Some titles sound familiar.

My personal legendary No. 1 soundtracks are: Halo 2 (also other from the series), Unreal Tournament series, The Witcher 3 (series) and Nier Automata (also others from the series of Nier). I think these had a great impact.
Of course there are dozens very good too excellent out today.
DRAG-ON DRAGOON 3 (or Drakengard), Jet Set Radio (Future), Zelda series, Metal Gear series, Devil May Cry series.


----------



## Playstation

Tomb raider anniversary 
Nioh


----------



## judson_w

Sanctum and Sanctum 2 have decent relaxing soundtracks.


----------



## alex9090

I think Doom 2016 has one of the best soundtracks for a game.
Also GTA San Andreas just had the right song for every moment in the game.


----------



## tdockweiler

I love all the Bethesda Elder Scrolls soundtracks, especially Morrowind.
The Fable 2 soundtrack is also a favorite.

One I never previously realized is so good is the Final Fantasy XI (online) soundtracks including the expansions.
You don't realize this when you're playing the actual game. I think it's not the same and kind of compressed.

All the old SNES RPGs from Square always had good soundtracks too, especially Secret of Mana.

PS I don't think i'll ever forgive Microsoft for shutting down Lionhead Studios (makers of Fable 2)!


----------



## Taulbeeb

Can't go wrong with Skyrim's or any of Elder Scrolls soundtracks. Recently, I've been listening to The Witcher 3 OST and trying to find some others.


----------



## BubbleSoap

can't believe nobody said QUAKE...
top class ST for any horror game.


----------



## LOPO1985

Yes but in Quake 2 was cool soundtrack too. Performed by Sonic Mayhem


----------



## MEGALADON

I like sonic adventure 1 and 2, destiny 2, Zelda series, donkey kong series, dark souls 2, smash brothers series and kinetica. I wish they'd remake kinetica.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Poganin

In no particular order:
Transistor
Chrono Cross
NieR
Xenogears and Xenosaga
Nier: Automata
Final Fantasy VIII
Bravely Default
Eternal Sonata
Jade Empire
Ninety-Nine Nights
Kameo - Elements of Power
Persona 4 and 5
Shadow of the Colossus
Radian Historia
Technobabylon

Honesty, there are many games with outstanding music. But from the list above I think I've listened to the NieR soundtrack the most. It's magical.


----------



## mantsm

My favorites are probably:
Nier
Transistor


----------



## Infoseeker (May 15, 2020)

Anyone play *The World Ends With You *on the Nintendo DS?

Really nice hiphop soundtracks.


----------



## PrincessLeliana

Endless Space 2, absolute masterpiece.


----------



## llamaluv

*Lena Raine - Celeste: Farewell Soundtrack*
Euphonic and full of atmospheric pathos -- all while somehow while still retaining an 8-bit-inspired, video-gamey style. Her soundtrack to the original Celeste is also great, but Celeste: Farewell takes it to another level.


----------



## silentz3r0

World of warcraft, especially from the cinematics and cut scenes


----------



## judson_w

Last Friday I got my hands on the Nier Automata/Nier Replicant & Gestalt soundtracks on vinyl.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Nihsnek

Ragnarok Online has a fantastic soundtrack/BGM. The music completely fits each town/map and is pretty well orchestrated for a MMO.


----------



## Ficcion2 (Jun 14, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles 1-2 has some of the most epic music I’ve heard in the many RPGs I’ve played since the PS1.

Sonic 1-2 composer Nakamura and given that’s he’s a bassist makes him my personal favorite.

Grandia also has a great OST along with Pokémon G/S.

Of course Uematsu and Kondo are legends

Anyone a fan of the Sonic R OST? 🤯

These Japanese guys are on their own level.


----------



## lucastheman58

I think Skyrim and and The Last of Us are pretty remarkable when it comes to their soundtracks. Skryim has a soundtrack that just fits so insanely well, and is part of the reason why that game is so special in my opinion. The Last of Us' soundtrack is haunting and the composer Gustavo Santaolalla is the mastermind behind it! He also did the music for Brokeback Mountain too.


----------



## kotaku

Yeah, the Xenoblade OSTs are incredible. Torna's got that jazz influence too, the battle theme and Auresco music are so good!


----------



## kotaku

Kid Icarus: Uprising also has phenomenal music, and the Hollow Knight soundtracks are on streaming services and are fantastic. I love the build on "Sealed Vessel"!


----------



## DivineCurrent

Both Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy (specifically FF IV) are some of my absolute favorites of all video game music. A YouTube Channel called Malcolm Robinson did many high quality orchestral remixes of both Chrono Trigger and FF IV. Sounds really good on my hi-if gear. Here are links to some of them:


----------



## charlee

Activision had lots of cool music in their games right around that time. Mechwarrior 2 had a good martial-themed score, I recall.

Some of my favorite game music came from throwaway titles like FXFighter and Darklight Conflict. I still have MP3s of some of the songs from those games floating around on my file server at home.


----------



## Scott Kramer (Jul 13, 2020)

-


----------



## ProLoL (Sep 21, 2020)

Matt uelmen, diablo 2,

1:16:26 "Roger and me" is a masterpiece.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Final Fantasy XIV, period.


----------



## PointyFox (Jul 29, 2020)

Lineage II.


----------



## llamaluv

Klax on the Commodore Amiga. And sure, Shadow of the Beast. 

Also, Amiga demo music by Jesper Kyd and Romeo Knight.


----------



## Deolum (Jul 29, 2020)

Civilization IV
Civilization V - Brave New World
Anno 1503 every track
Knights and merchants every track
Tropico 1
Anno 1404 - when cultures meet
Assassins Creed 2 - Ezios Family
Assassins Creed Revelation - Main Theme
Assassins Creed 3 - Haul on the Bowline
Assassins Creed Black Flag - every shanty
Skyrim Main Theme
Runes of Magic - Logar Theme
Halo Theme

If i had to pick a favourite maybe Assassins Creed 2 - Ezios Family and Runes of Magic - Logar Theme. And as a whole game Knights and Merchants and Anno 1503.


----------



## stephenlee2801

I was very impressed with Final Fantasy VII Remake's soundtrack and it currently holds the crown for me (although subjectively I might think the soundtrack is better for nostalgia reasons).

Otherwise, most Final Fantasy, Elders Scrolls and Fallout games have pretty memorable musical experiences.


----------



## SilverEars

Square composer Nobuo Uematsu (John Williams of video games?)was working at a music rental store in 1985 when he was approached by Square?


----------



## loregnum

Red Dead Redemption 2 for me.


----------



## Cybex

The Persona 5 Soundtrack is one of my favorites!


----------



## F700 (Sep 21, 2020)

The last track is one of the best piece of music ever made, period.


----------



## judson_w

Going to say Supergiant Games did great selecting Darren Korb as their composer.  I loved the soundtracks to Bastion and Transistor and now I am listening to the soundtracks for Pyre and Hades and they are great as well.


----------



## NA Blur

I have 2 that I really enjoy.

1.) Celestrial Aeon Project's Video Game Covers Vol 3
Track: Can't Hold Me Down ( From Borderlands 3 Trailer )

2.) Celestrial Aeon Project
Track: Corridor of Time ( From Chrono Trigger )


----------



## NA Blur

Redcarmoose said:


>



Oh the bass in this album!


----------



## jivex5k

Death Stranding has a fantastic soundtrack. The game itself is very strange, looks gorgeous but it's some of the weirdest gameplay I've ever experienced. Makes sense considering who made it.


----------



## ochildrift

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (2011) and Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (2017)


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2020)

Yasunori Nishiki got my attention!  This is probably the best modern day jrpg OST I've heard.  He knows how to set moods with sound.  He also worked on the FF7 remake OST, which I found to be done well.


This is probably the best battle sound track I've heard!


I like harmonica intro before the track starts


----------



## SilverEars

This is a very good analysis of retro rpg sound tracks, and how to utilize it to trigger an emotional response.


----------



## Damien Grief

Persona 5. Persona 4's is great too, but P5's is better. I'm also a huge fan of all the Legend of Zelda soundtracks.


----------



## olle83

IMHO 'Ori and the Blind Forest' and 'Ori and the Will of the Wisps' soundtracks are the best. They are so beautiful and relaxing music.
I didn't notice anyone mentioned them earlier. Haven't you guys listened them?


----------



## faolan

Throwing my hat in the ring with Yasunori Mitsuda (Chrono Trigger, or my favorite, Xenogears Creid soundtrack), or stuff by Darren Korb (Bastion, Transistor).  I liked earlier Uematsu, and given his career he's obviously had a fair number of hits, but there have been some bad ones.  FFVIII had some really cringey vocal tracks.  That said, Uematsu produces and I think plays in a metal band called The Black Mages, which does metal covers of FF tracks.


----------



## Hubs77

faolan said:


> Throwing my hat in the ring with Yasunori Mitsuda (Chrono Trigger, or my favorite, Xenogears Creid soundtrack), or stuff by Darren Korb (Bastion, Transistor).  I liked earlier Uematsu, and given his career he's obviously had a fair number of hits, but there have been some bad ones.  FFVIII had some really cringey vocal tracks.  That said, Uematsu produces and I think plays in a metal band called The Black Mages, which does metal covers of FF tracks.



Completely agree with anything Darren Korb. The Bastion OST is one of my go to's.


----------



## G8torbyte

This reminded me of a recent article linked from Audeze's site:
https://www.audeze.com/blogs/audeze...t-arent-beatsaber?_pos=3&_sid=e98f9c2c0&_ss=r

I have not heard the other four but I agree Danny Baranowsky's work in Crypt of the NecroDancer is fun listening.
Others I like from memory include Jesper Kyd's work in the Borderlands series and the theme music in Hollow Knight, Child of Light and Skyrim.
Also love the nostalgic tracks in Fallout 3 and New Vegas.


----------



## Bioxity

I'm a huge fan of the OneShot soundtrack. I have a strong emotional attachment to the game which probably helps, but it's definitely worth a listen. Some truly calming and beautiful music in there.


----------



## rde01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Surprised no one mentioned this yet. If you like EDM:


----------



## kism

I agree with most posters here. A lot of great examples. Thanks to @SilverEars now I have Octopath Traveller in my backlog . One I didn't see mentioned, but some of you might remember is Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360. I'm about to replay it after I finish Xenoblade Chronicles. It's been many years, but I always remember the epic battle music. This isn't even for bosses. Check this track out if you haven't heard it before:  and that's far from being the only banger.

Also, does anyone here play/read visual novels? A lot of them have really good soundtracks IMO. Some of my favorites that I've heard are Steins;Gate, Grisaia no Kajitsu (The Fruit of Grisaia), Subarashiki Hibi (Wonderful Everyday), and for a low-fi kickback to the one that started me on my journey Katawa Shoujo. I have a huge backlog of things I'm planning to read. Right now I'm in the middle of Chaos;Head which has a really good soundtrack, and I've heard that The House in Fata Morgana also has an amazing selection of music.


----------



## wjb812

Diablo II


----------



## Jagust

Nier Soundtrack would be wonderful music for a great game


----------



## arteom

The original Homeworld soundtrack was dope. Opens with a vocal ensemble performing Adagio for Strings. Then goes full ambient, bonus points if you can identify which popular ambient album it samples.


----------



## SennheiserNoob

The DKC2 soundtrack was pretty dope. The MMX series had some bangers, too. FF7, Chrono Trigger, OoT... hard to pick just one.


----------



## ahaadam

It's quite subtle, but I loved the score to Inside


----------



## fbang

My favorite soundtrack of all time is hands-on Final Fantasy VII. But lately I've really enjoyed God of War and Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## SilverEars

NieR: Automata has very good sountrack.


----------



## Poganin

SilverEars said:


> NieR: Automata has very good sountrack.


I agree, though I liked the OST from the first NieR better. I played it to death.


----------



## judson_w

The comments about NieR OSTs made me break this out again. Obviously not the full soundtrack of either game but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Poganin

Maybe not the best game soundtrack that there ever was, but the OST for the new horror game The Medium was just posted on Spotify and Tidal.
It has been composed in part by Akira Yamaoka (and it shows), best known for his work on the Silent Hill soundtracks. If you liked the SH music, this one should elicit some nostalgia.


----------



## ofaisalo

I'll put some of the soundtracks I liked





one of my favorite 




.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 6, 2021)

If any here likes jazzy stuff, then Capcom arcade games in the late 90s to early 2000s had some of the best Jazztronica music. Street Fighter in example.


----------



## G8torbyte

I've been catching up on Battlefield-1 sessions and enjoying some of Johan Soderqvist and Patrik Andren's work:



The classic Battlefield theme is an old favorite for me since 2002 when the first of the series "Battlefield 1942" was released.
And I like The Flight of the Pigeon, Knights of the Sky and Dawn of a New Time tracks.


----------



## llamaluv

I've been listening to the *Genshin Impact *soundtracks lately. It's orchestral, with relatively pared-down instrumentation, and simple and catchy melodic themes. The word "lyrical" comes to mind. Much like the game itself, it has a likeable, laid back vibe. The soundtrack for the game's Mondstadt region sounds particularly lovely, I think.


----------



## llamaluv

SilverEars said:


> NieR: Automata has very good sountrack.


This is my favorite game soundtrack.

And the Japanese version of Weight of the World sung by Marina Kawano is definitely my favorite track on it.


----------



## SilverEars

llamaluv said:


> This is my favorite game soundtrack.
> 
> And the Japanese version of Weight of the World sung by Marina Kawano is definitely my favorite track on it.


It's good, but I like Octopath Traveler sound-track better.  If you have the Susvara, I'd definitely try.  I like it with the HE-6


----------



## llamaluv

SilverEars said:


> It's good, but I like Octopath Traveler sound-track better.  If you have the Susvara, I'd definitely try.  I like it with the HE-6


Okay interesting claim, will check it out.


----------



## tdl2024

Probably suffering from recency bias but I loved the soundtrack to A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## SilverEars

dis just came out


----------



## Ruprit

tdl2024 said:


> Probably suffering from recency bias but I loved the soundtrack to A Plague Tale: Innocence


Seconded.  I finished the game this week and the music was a highlight.  

I haven't played the game yet, but the soundtrack to Haven is amazing.


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## ThanatosVI

Final fantasy VII Remake has an amazing soundtrack. 
True to the original but masterfully remade for modern times.

An unknown gem is "The witch and the hundred knight ", listening a lot to it lately


----------



## vgmusics

The obvious choices, most unanimously agreed best:
FFVII remake.  Best game ever made, I said it.
Nier of course.
Persona 5 for sure

Here's some you might not expect:
No Straight Roads
Tekken 6
Tekken 7
Devil May Cry
Castlevania Symphony of the Night

But honestly if I had to pick one, I have to give it to Undertale for pure emotionality and leitmotif.


And I have never heard any track move me to tears faster than this performance from Chrono Cross:


Currently playing Ys Monstrum Nox, it has a few good tracks.  I basically listen to OST's on youtube and then buy the game if I like the soundtrack.


This Mario orchestra of all things is actually the most _well-recorded_ thing I have ever heard, I use it to test amps for my 1266:


I recommend Amazon Music for its superior sound quality compared to Tidal and for its surprisingly good selection of video game soundtracks.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## zenki

BDFF for sure.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## ty5142

Freedom Fighters for it's orchestral/electronic mix by jesper kyd

Doom Eternal it just punches so good.


----------



## G8torbyte

ty5142 said:


> Freedom Fighters for it's orchestral/electronic mix by jesper kyd



Jesper Kyd does some kick ass tracks.  I mentioned earlier in this thread I liked his work in the Borderlands series:


----------



## Eryc

FFVII hands down for me, in the chiptune category Megaman 2, every song is great, it's impressive.


----------



## beanxinh

Xenogear
Chrono Cross
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Kurome

Persona and Nier is what comes to mind. I always find myself going back to just listen to them.


----------



## gleanfont

Whenever I encounter video games on my feeds, there is this beat that goes for all. It has no lyrics. just a fast beat that makes you feel running. 
Check this out!


----------



## judson_w

I know I have mentioned Guilty Gear before, but last week I finally got the Korean OST for Guilty Gear XX #Reload. I have not played that version, so it was my first time sitting down to listen to it. It was epic. Here is one of the tracks:


----------



## gleanfont

Wow! What a trend for Koreans, they are really invading the music industry. I thought, there are only good in  making dramas , but as the post mentioned above, there are already korean OST for Guilty Gear. Great!


----------



## SilverEars

gleanfont said:


> Wow! What a trend for Koreans, they are really invading the music industry. I thought, there are only good in  making dramas , but as the post mentioned above, there are already korean OST for Guilty Gear. Great!


When it comes to rock, I think Japan is much more evolved in the genre as it's much more popular there.  I can't really think of authentically good Korean rock groups.  There's plenty of rock musicians in Japan that actually play the instruments.  Korean artists tend to be more of attention getters, and likes to draw attention, which is probably why they tend to get more attention. I think there's a lot of good talent in Japan, just that they don't market themselves as well.

Is Guilty Gear a game developed in Korea or Japan?  Why is the track in Korean?


----------



## Rupreht

One of my all-time favorite games. Amazing soundtrack!


----------



## judson_w

SilverEars said:


> When it comes to rock, I think Japan is much more evolved in the genre as it's much more popular there.  I can't really think of authentically good Korean rock groups.  There's plenty of rock musicians in Japan that actually play the instruments.  Korean artists tend to be more of attention getters, and likes to draw attention, which is probably why they tend to get more attention. I think there's a lot of good talent in Japan, just that they don't market themselves as well.
> 
> Is Guilty Gear a game developed in Korea or Japan?  Why is the track in Korean?



Guilty Gear is developed in Japan. As for why they would have a Korean soundtrack version, I am not 100% certain. A quick search on google suggested:
1) It could simply be a marketing thing to have a Korea specific version with its own music.
2) Daisuke Ishiwatari, the man behind the character design, story, and music of Guilty Gear, had some friends in Korea in a band and he asked if they wanted to do an OST.

As silly as reason 2 might sound, it is fairly plausible to me. Daisuke loves music, with tons of references in character design, move names, and in game music. There have been live concerts of his music and in some of them he will come out on guitar for a song or two and he looks like he is having the time of his life up there.

It is interesting that Guilty Gear XX #Reload has a Japanese OST and a Korean OST, and it seems a lot of fans favor the Korean OST.

It is also worth noting that Korean in this case just means where it was written and recorded, as none of the songs have lyrics. In later Guilty Gear games, some songs do have lyrics, but most of them are in English (though there are some with Japanese lyric versions).


----------



## Ficcion2




----------



## SilverEars (Mar 24, 2021)

judson_w said:


> Guilty Gear is developed in Japan. As for why they would have a Korean soundtrack version, I am not 100% certain. A quick search on google suggested:
> 1) It could simply be a marketing thing to have a Korea specific version with its own music.
> 2) Daisuke Ishiwatari, the man behind the character design, story, and music of Guilty Gear, had some friends in Korea in a band and he asked if they wanted to do an OST.
> 
> ...


Guilty Gear Strive's soundtrack with English lyrics is vomit enduing.  I wish they didn't add the lyrics, or the voice.  It's like listening to English versions of Anime openings.


----------



## judson_w

Personally I do not mind the lyrics. Yes, they are ridiculous, but the whole game is ridiculous. The story is ridiculous. The character designs are ridiculous. I consider it all part of the charm of the series.


----------



## Collusion[FIN] (Mar 26, 2021)

Although I could list many games and soundtracks here, this is the one that comes to my mind first:



It's from a detective game called Paradise Killer. The game itself is a first person detective /  mystery game. If you are into the genre, I'll _highly _recommend it.


----------



## Kototo

A few of my favorites
*Neotokyo*

*Xenoblade Chronicles X*

*Samorost 3
*


----------



## llamaluv (Apr 14, 2021)

There's something about music with stringed instruments in it that can sometimes sound kind of unpleasant when listened to with highly resolving, neutral headphones for me (!!). So I was pretty surprised and impressed at taking to this album, which features a bunch of chamber music arrangements. It's really well produced, with a nice amount of space and separation between instruments. A few tracks feel surprisingly high-energy and are actually more effective than their original, full-blown-orchestral counterparts, IMO. The tracks "Ghastly Medley" and "JENOVA Quickening" are two standouts.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Not sure about “best” but these are some of my faves:

MYST series
Homeworld
Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## vgmusics

Guilty Gear is a pretty soundtrack.  I didn't think of MYST as having a soundtrack but it did have quite the ambience.

Two I forgot about:

Resonance of Fate, this game should have a cult following


Somehow I forgot about Wild Arms 3.  Good western vibes and every song slams.  Pure nostalgia of a simpler time.


Someone should probably mention Touhou but I don't love it.


----------



## Signal2Noise

vgmusics said:


> I didn't think of MYST as having a soundtrack but it did have quite the ambience.
> …


You can actually buy the CDs or stream if that’s your preference.

First one for reference:
https://www.amazon.com/Myst-Soundtrack-Robyn-Miller/dp/B002CL9AQU


----------



## vgmusics

For the games I love, I would love to buy all the CDs as the streamable quality is often not the best, unfortunately for many games it is easy difficult to buy the CD (either you need to buy a special edition of the game or order it from Japan and even then it isn't the full soundtrack, or it is now a collectible on eBay and costs $500, etc. etc.).
Man, beating MYST was like a rite of passage for my developing brain when I was young.
I do have amazon music, I am surprised how many soundtracks are on it.  Thanks for the link.  Achenar's Theme (Mechanical Age) most evokes my memories.


----------



## eMotive11

I know this just came out and is a little unconventional compared to a lot of what I see posted here, but I cannot recommend The Binding of Isaac: Repentance OST enough. It's exciting, intense, and just phenomenally well done. Instantly shot up my list.


----------



## ochildrift (Apr 16, 2021)

There is also a genre of music called JPOP, Japanese pop music, but not worldwide popular unlike KPOP. Its just ironic that  Kpop was heavily influenced by JPop.


----------



## plmon

Really been loving the Genshin Impact soundtrack, astonishingly good for a "free" game.


----------



## ThanatosVI

plmon said:


> Really been loving the Genshin Impact soundtrack, astonishingly good for a "free" game.



Like Final Fantasy Record Keeper, a free gacha game, but with amazing soundtrack


----------



## vgmusics

I think someone mentioned Armored Core.  I listened to this whole mix today and holy crap what a soundtrack, definitely added to the list of things to get me through half a work day.  I will check out The Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Rhino73




----------



## llamaluv

Rhino73 said:


> <<Mirror's Edge Soundtrack>>



Oh yea, Mirror's Edge! That reminds me I haven't listened to the Mirror's Edge: Catalyst soundtrack in a long time, so I think I'll do that now.



Over five hours long (!). Favorite track: Savant.


----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Zurv (Apr 18, 2021)

while not the best.. i'm really like the song in Monster Hunter Rise - in the hub

(2:43)


In the game there are two cats that drum along with the music too. I've spend way to much time watching them ... they mesmerizes me




but for the best.. Dragon age had some great music.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Zurv said:


> while not the best.. i'm really like the song in Monster Hunter Rise - in the hub
> 
> (2:43)
> 
> ...



Monster hunrer series has great OST

Mh:World iceborne had one of the best town Themen ever


----------



## Rhino73




----------



## llamaluv

Been listening to this one a lot recently, having just finished the game. Almost 5 hours long (the soundtrack I mean, not the game, lol).

*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*



Also, the site VGMO has a review. They liked it, a lot. This site is pretty useful for finding info and reviews of videogame soundtracks.


----------



## ThanatosVI

llamaluv said:


> Been listening to this one a lot recently, having just finished the game. Almost 5 hours long (the soundtrack I mean, not the game, lol).
> 
> *13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*
> 
> ...



I loved Vanillaware games, but this is more of a visual novel right?


----------



## llamaluv

ThanatosVI said:


> I loved Vanillaware games, but this is more of a visual novel right?


Half of the gameplay is "point-and-click" adventure (basically), with a very convoluted plot and tons of science fiction tropes mashed together. It works, mostly.

The other half is turn-based strategy combat. I think most people find the turn-based combat to be the less interesting half, but I really liked that part, as well.


----------



## Zurv

hrmm.. people spoke highly of 13 sentinels. I do hate visual novels and chibby gameplay mdels..
What is it still over $60!?
i'd try it for like $15


----------



## SilverEars

Saga Frontier Remastered just came out, the soundtack does really enhance the game battles with rediculous combos!


----------



## vgmusics

Man, Saga Frontier was quite a part my childhood.  I never forget the battle themes.  The abandoned research facility theme especially was so haunting.  One of the few turn-based RPGs with really challenging battles.  As T260 I couldn't even make it out of the beginning area.


----------



## ddeitz

I'ma have to go with quake.


----------



## llamaluv

Having just finished the game, now listening to:
*NieR Replicant ver.1.22474487139... Original Soundtrack*


----------



## musicj

MSGV background music about Silent is really moving


----------



## SilverEars (May 8, 2021)

Awsome intro and theme music.  When games were imaginative!


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## llamaluv

Death Stranding OST


Big-sounding, lots of space, dramatic, and avoids big-budget game soundtrack cliches, I think.

Now if only similarly-positive things could be said about the game itself (har har, just my opinion).

Enjoying it most with the Utopia and Cayin HA-300 tube amp.


----------



## PopZeus

Not the best soundtrack ever, but I love this theme and played on a nylon string guitar!


----------



## judson_w

llamaluv said:


> Having just finished the game, now listening to:
> *NieR Replicant ver.1.22474487139... Original Soundtrack*



I love the NieR series soundtracks. I admit right now I am waiting for them to announce some sort of CD box set of the complete soundtracks for both Replicant and Automata. Neither the vinyl boxset nor the orchestral CD boxset are the complete soundtracks, but that is understandable given the limited space on vinyl and the cost of orchestration. That being said, if you have not heard the orchestral version, I recommend it. It is different but adds new layers and nuance.


----------



## Glouton




----------



## Poganin

I've just finished the game and enjoyed it a lot despite its surrealism. But the music... oh, the music. I've been deep into city pop recently, so this soundtrack ticked all the right boxes.


----------



## thomasu

I'm currently going back and forth between the FF7 remake and Journey sountrack


----------



## ThanatosVI

thomasu said:


> I'm currently going back and forth between the FF7 remake and Journey sountrack



Solid choices


----------



## iFi audio

Bloodborne!


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## iFi audio




----------



## SilverEars (Jun 20, 2021)

I've been playing Guilty Gear Strive, and what a stunning game!  I'm not much into metal so I don't like most of the soundtrack, but I do like May's theme.  Very fitting theme for the character.  It works on her level with her backdrop.  Very catchy sounding. Lyrics seems pretty non-sensical, probably wrote by Japanese writer.  The words don't flow well with the melody, so originally a Japanese song?


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 23, 2021)

Very good soundtrack.  Very similar to Octopath Traveler soundtrack.

Composed by Revo. He's also composer for 'Attack on Titan' sountrack.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Horizon




It seems like Sound Horizon does musicals.


----------



## iFi audio




----------



## Nostoi

iFi audio said:


>



Yes, sir. This. By far the greatest. 25 years since it came out and I listen to it at least once a week if not more. The recent vinyl pressing breathed new life into. Total masterpiece.


----------



## Nostoi

Too many to go for. Huge fan especially from the 90s era. Beyond Quake, MGS1, RE1 and 2, many of the Lucas Art games have outstanding soundtracks. For example:


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> Yes, sir. This. By far the greatest. 25 years since it came out and I listen to it at least once a week if not more. The recent vinyl pressing breathed new life into. Total masterpiece.



I fully agree. I haven't heard this for some two years or so, but after doing it again several days ago I thought: "Damn, this is timeless!".


----------



## Nabooh

For a more recent title:

Death Stranding (thanks Kojima) mades me discover a lot of good groups, mainly Low Roar. And I just loved how the music comes in during the game, truly a game I really love.


----------



## iFi audio




----------



## morrissey

To date Starcraft ost is still my favourite.
Street fighter Guile theme is something never becomes obsolete.


----------



## ThanatosVI

morrissey said:


> To date Starcraft ost is still my favourite.
> Street fighter Guile theme is something never becomes obsolete.


Just reading this comment ignited those themes in my head!


----------



## iFi audio

Since D2's remaster is upon us, I'm really into this ATM:


----------



## ThanatosVI

iFi audio said:


> Since D2's remaster is upon us, I'm really into this ATM:



23rd of September,  basically counting down the days.

Which class will you start with?


----------



## iFi audio

ThanatosVI said:


> 23rd of September,  basically counting down the days.
> 
> Which class will you start with?



Something easy for the league start, blizz sorc I imagine. That will get me going and if I do well, I'll build a different char based on loot I get along the road. I'd like to get to hammerdin/tesladin, but we'll see


----------



## ThanatosVI

iFi audio said:


> Something easy for the league start, blizz sorc I imagine. That will get me going and if I do well, I'll build a different char based on loot I get along the road. I'd like to get to hammerdin/tesladin, but we'll see


I will start with a javazon for the same reason and also plan on getting a Tesladin later


----------



## iFi audio (Jul 7, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> I will start with a javazon for the same reason and also plan on getting a Tesladin later



My man 

Just to keep this thread moving, one of the very best game soundtracks I know is the one for Blood 2: The Chosen.

That's a true masterpiece:


----------



## Innoinno31

For me, in the recent games, i loved the music of death stranding !! that was awesome..
i also loved in the game Control, when you are in a maze !


----------



## iFi audio

Years back I used to listen to this over and over again. Great game (from the makers of Transistor and Hades), great OST.


----------



## toricol

Hotline Miami. Great for working out


----------



## iFi audio

Bioshock Infinite deserves to be listed here:


----------



## LMTLESS

Assassins Creed 2 OST by Jesper Kyd:


----------



## Clairezy

llamaluv said:


> Having just finished the game, now listening to:
> *NieR Replicant ver.1.22474487139... Original Soundtrack*


I love the changes they made between the original games soundtrack and this new version. Emi Evans' vocals seem to have more confidence and refinement to them, and the flow of the added sections in the fan-favorites is great.


----------



## iFi audio




----------



## Mimic

Crystal Chronical Final Fantasy (game cube sound track) is amazing. Bastion sound track is also fabulous


----------



## iFi audio

Just because it's almost here


----------



## rebuk




----------



## ThanatosVI

Genshin Impact has pretty good Soundtracks. 
I never played it but the Raiden Shogun Judgment of Euthymia Theme is dope!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Wretched Stare said:


> I love both the Dark Souls 3 OST and Skyrim but recently been listening to new game ST. What's your favorite?


Of course, the GOAT


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 5, 2021)

Can't wait for this one guys.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## iFi audio

Hades and Bastion also sound awesome:


----------



## Death_Block

I find the terraria soundtrack just amazing. I've recently started up a new world and the theme track takes me right to the exact moment when I very first booted this game up 7 years ago. This is such a near perfect game of charm, inspiration, imagination and progression. Plus ageless.


----------



## Tex Irie (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm sure these have all probably been mentioned before but all are worth checking out.

Chrono Trigger
Metal Gear Solid Series
Castlevania Series (Really anything by the Konami Kukeiha Club)
Street Fighter 25th Anniversary Soundtrack
Ninja Gaiden (NES)
Snake's Revenge (NES)
Streets Of Rage Series (SOR2 is Outstanding to me and quite possibly one of the best video game soundtracks ever composed)
Grand Theft Auto Series (Honorable Mention)

If you like NES Soundtracks check out this Youtube Channel:

https://www.youtube.com/c/Wiiguy309/videos


----------



## ThanatosVI

Tex Irie said:


> I'm sure these have all probably been mentioned before but all are worth checking out.
> 
> Chrono Trigger
> Metal Gear Solid Series
> ...


Especially Castlevania is amazing from that list.
Bloody Tears for instance


----------



## Tex Irie

Also worth checking out if you're into vinyl.

https://data-discs.com/collections/records


----------



## Tex Irie

ThanatosVI said:


> Especially Castlevania is amazing from that list.
> Bloody Tears for instance


The Famicom Castlevania III Soundtrack is amazing...especially considering the technical limitations at the time.


----------



## Mimic

Death_Block said:


> I find the terraria soundtrack just amazing. I've recently started up a new world and the theme track takes me right to the exact moment when I very first booted this game up 7 years ago. This is such a near perfect game of charm, inspiration, imagination and progression. Plus ageless.


I have to agree. It's hard to find similar vibes in composition and overall game chemistry


----------



## Kormister

Difficult choice but since this is my all time favorite game, played through quite a few times, my vote goes to:


----------



## fallenrain

I mean where do you even begin? I guess here:


----------



## ThanatosVI

fallenrain said:


> I mean where do you even begin? I guess here:



I just recently stumbled upon Genshin Impact OST, it's so amazing.

Does anyone know where to get it as flac files?
Amazon has it only as mp3


----------



## fallenrain

ThanatosVI said:


> I just recently stumbled upon Genshin Impact OST, it's so amazing.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get it as flac files?
> Amazon has it only as mp3


yeah let me know if you figure it out, genshin soundtrack always impresses me, here's another one of my favorites:


----------



## ThanatosVI

fallenrain said:


> yeah let me know if you figure it out, genshin soundtrack always impresses me, here's another one of my favorites:



This one is also amazing


----------



## iFi audio




----------



## SilverEars

Luv it, Joel Corelitz is very good composer.


----------



## iFi audio

Still a treat to listen to!


----------



## abheybir

Assassin's Creed Series


----------



## iFi audio

abheybir said:


> Assassin's Creed Series



Since we're at it, the movie was mediocre, but its OST was great:


----------



## abheybir

iFi audio said:


> Since we're at it, the movie was mediocre, but its OST was great:



Totally agreed!!


----------



## abheybir

Is it only me who love to listen to 8bit music of SNES like Lion King or classic GBC/GBA Pokemon ? 

it has a special place in my heart and can go days just listening to it and never getting bored.


----------



## iFi audio

abheybir said:


> Totally agreed!!



And yet another highly talented composer is Jasper Kyd, who did this masterpiece:


----------



## DAPpower (Sep 24, 2021)

abheybir said:


> Is it only me who love to listen to 8bit music of SNES like Lion King or classic GBC/GBA Pokemon ?
> 
> it has a special place in my heart and can go days just listening to it and never getting bored.



1+ For Pokemon Game Music,

Some of the best arrangements for any video game no matter what the soundcard.

There's just too much great music from several games, I can't list them all.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## SilverEars (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd be down for a live action series with well designed costumes and hot vampire chicks!  If the design follows the Konami Castlevania series. It would be bad-ass to see Simon Belmont live action!  I always luv'd the Konami Castlevania character designs.



^Ayami Kojima design


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## Coztomba

The atmosphere in this game was insane.  Fond memories playing on my 3DFX Voodoo 2.


----------



## Steven31

Far Cry 4 complete game soundtrack:


Tomb Raider (2013) complete game soundtrack:


Gran Turismo 5 Complete original soundtrack:


And who doesn't like TLOU soundtrack?! 




Just some of my favourite soundtracks from games. The PS4 has genuinely been a big part of my life, literally thousands of hours of entertainment and memorable moments both in story modes and online. Thank you Sony!


----------



## DAPpower

For Jazz lovers,


----------



## RockSloth (Sep 30, 2021)

I've not finished the game yet but another vote for Bastion here.

Build That Wall (Zia's Theme)


In Case Of Trouble


----------



## Geralt

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## fallenrain

RIP this track, FU type moon for not bringing it back in type lumina


----------



## fonkh

Dark Souls series + Bloodborne..nothing is even close.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## SilverEars (Oct 29, 2021)

luv it!  Something Nintendo generation can appreciate


----------



## stomaha

Disco Elysium has a glorious soundtrack


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 3, 2021)

Metroid escape theme.  Tanaka makes good outro themes.  Tanaka's music makes the Metroid game.  I wish the newer games had just updated Tanaka's tracks.


This one with the credits theme. Tanaka's credit themes are great.  It actually feels like a reward of beating the game.  His music theme from start to end was just a master piece with this game.  It starts you off with excitement and end with it excitement.  They knew how what track to end the game with!
Tanaka seems to know what music feel each event of the game should be. Interesting, part of this melody is appended to start screen melody in Zero Mission.


----------



## SilverEars

Owl Father fight soundtrack from Sekiro.  No others really stands out for me. They are mainly mood setting pieces that doesn't effect the player's emotions.  Owl father is one of the coolest designed character I've ever seen.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 20, 2021)

Soundtrack from first real boss in Dark Souls.  The best boss I've faced so far.  Ornstein and Smough.  I like the soundtrack for this fight.  Sounds very adventurous!



This is how the battle feels with the music in the background. Just fantastic!  So far, the best designed bosses now.  Also, one of the toughest. I'm starting to learn that the key to Dark Souls is running away and taking cheap shots over a looooong period of time.  You have to have alot of patience!  Sekiro battles are much more aggressive, which I prefer.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 21, 2021)

Wow, she had a very short singing career.  All I can find are two singles, and I bet they are both from Tales of Phantasia.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 27, 2021)

I luv classic FF battle themes.  there's definately a distinct style with classic jrpgs. Or even classic japanese video games in general.  Personally, I like the first or FF 5's battle theme the best.  It really gets the mood right.


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> I luv classic FF battle themes.  there's definately a distinct style with classic jrpgs. Or even classic japanese video games in general.  Personally, I like the first or FF 5's battle theme the best.  It really gets the mood right.



Bravely Default's battle theme is very similar.  I like the style of it.


----------



## SilverEars

DS3 Abyss Watchers battle.  Totally works for the fight.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 27, 2021)

Good soundtrack for setting the mood.  Too bad if you know a secret to beating this guy, he's too easy.  Cool looking character though.  I think Miyazaki likes fur on his favorite bosses.
Poor choice in armor that makes you move  like a snail.  Ridiculous amount of Estus flasks saved this dude.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## judson_w

If you want a spaghetti western style soundtrack, West of Loathing is pretty great for that:


----------



## L J EDM

For me it has to be Halo 3, for pure nostalgia.


----------



## alpha80

Street Fighter III: Third Strike


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 6, 2022)

I enjoyed this soundtrack for Nioh 2.  It's the battle theme during the fight with the first Enki encounter.  This first encounter is the 'struggle' setup so the player will eventually 'get' the combat mechanics with repeated attempts. 


Shows how well it works during the battle.  Very adventurous sounding.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 7, 2022)

Nioh 2: Mezuki boss fight theme


I just notice this guy fighting with puny axe?  Why?  Not wise.


----------



## gdwwilliam

The Witcher 3 for sure. The bgm for Skellige is amazing.


----------



## RAYC

The loading and menu tunes from Stunt Racer 2000 (Acorn Archimides A3000 circa 1993/94) will forever hold a place in my heart (as will the game)



For nostalgia rather than quality, the original Doom soundtrack will also always be a personal fave (particularly "Refinery" starting at 23.09)


----------



## SilverEars

ThanatosVI said:


> Imo hollow knight is the best Metroidvania out there. I just started it for another playthrough.
> 
> The graphics, music and gameplay are top notch imo.
> It's certainly one of my most favourite games of all time.
> ...


You are right about the soundtrack, and general audio of the game. It's very good.


----------



## SilverEars

Very nice theme music.  Fits well with the  ambiance.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> Very nice theme music.  Fits well with the  ambiance.



Can be gotten here


The dlc Soundtrack is just as good. There are also 2 free tracks for the Sequel available


----------



## alpha80

SilverEars said:


> Very nice theme music.  Fits well with the  ambiance.



Have you heard any of the tracks from Silk Song yet ?


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 16, 2022)

alpha80 said:


> Have you heard any of the tracks from Silk Song yet ?


Nope, but I will find out if I do decide to play the expansion.


----------



## SilverEars

Another excellent ambient track


----------



## SilverEars

Classical really works here


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## ProLoL (Feb 20, 2022)

Two of my most favorite along with diablo 2 soundtrack,

#1 PUBG original soundtrack





#2 DBD,


----------



## Terriero

I miss here some of the videogames OSTs (among a lot more) I absolutely adore:







(I bought the "rebirth" version of Binding of Isaac and don't like at all the music inside that game and returned it)


----------



## SilverEars

*Death's Door*.  Very nice Indie game with a great sountrack


----------



## iFi audio

Let's not forget about EL:


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, I hear a lot of similar sounds from Sekiro at times.

This was a nice background track to this mini-boss Tree Sentinel.  Music feels epic like Orstein & Smough.  This guy's parry  skills makes Tree Sentinel look like chump.  This is skills.  With a tiny bandit knife?


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 4, 2022)

Big fan of composer Yasunori Nishiki who did an excellent job with original Octopath Traveler.  Too bad he didn't do the new Triangle Strategy game.  However, he did the Octopath Traveler prequel, Octopath Traveler: Champions of the Continent, which is a mobile game.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> Big fan of composer Yasunori Nishiki who did an excellent job with original Octopath Traveler.  Too bad he didn't do the new Triangle Strategy game.  However, he did the mobile version of Octopath Traveler, Octopath Traveler: Champions of the Continent



Mobile Version :O

Thx for mentioning that


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 4, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Mobile Version :O
> 
> Thx for mentioning that


I should have said prequel.  It's the different game.  I think he does the battle themes really well.  He got the feel of the 90's jrpg theme vibes.

As for battle themes, this one sticks out from the new prequel.  I think his tracks helps a lot in getting me to keep trying bosses over and over again.  Boss battles just took too long that really killed the enjoyment out of the game (too bad because I like the way they did the turn based mechanics).  They get ridiculously difficult  as you progress.  You can't over level since they scale with your leveling, which is unheard of.


I like the unique little dialog sounds the characters make during battles as well. H'aanit's dialog is brilliant. Cryrus dialog is kinda corny though.


The original's non-battle intro was just excellent.  Seeing it presented this way just so great!  This is how you introduce a game.  One of the best title screen presentation I've ever seen.


----------



## iFi audio

Although this one isn't from a game, it still counts. Final Fantasy: Advent Children was one heck of a movie for FF fans!


----------



## Corti (May 24, 2022)

Take your best low-end hp machine and get rdy to be blown away elevated.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 23, 2022)

I luv this kind of style of Japanese game music sounds!


----------



## iFi audio

Not sure whether this was posted in here already, but it's one of my all time favorites:


----------



## wowsuchricky

So hard to decide.

Personal faves: Bomberman 64 (Hero & Second Attack), Majora's Mask, Undertale, League of Legends (biased )


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 10, 2022)

This is the only metal track I like from Strive.  Intro sucks, but gets good at 00:59  It's a great section starting from 'Oh lullaby'  Sounds kinda like No Doubt.  I realized it would be dope to have Gwen Stefani sing for a metal band.


----------



## HollowOfDawn

Deus Ex


----------



## SilverEars

Epic music from Demon fights in Dark Souls


----------



## Trihexagonal

A metal tribute to MegaMan.
Not directly out of a game but too good to be missed
​


----------



## DeweyCH

Katamari Damacy and it's not close.


----------



## Mink




----------



## Since1991

Persona 4 and Persona 5, I think, has the best soundtrack.


----------



## Aaroneh

Since1991 said:


> Persona 4 and Persona 5, I think, has the best soundtrack.


I also really love the Persona 4 Arena soundtrack.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Since1991 said:


> Persona 4 and Persona 5, I think, has the best soundtrack.


Persona 5 has some of the very best tracks for sure!


----------



## Corti




----------



## Aaroneh

I love the soundtracks of the Ace Attorney series and its spinoffs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney will always be a classic for me.


----------



## WorksUnit

Tied between these two for me... The entire soundtrack for both games was brilliant.
It warms my cockles to see some covers of these popping up too


----------



## SilverEars

I've been really enjoying this A Link to the Past clone game.


----------



## iFi audio

Because I've just finished HK in anticipation for Silksong


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 2, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Because I've just finished HK in anticipation for Silksong


By finish if you mean you beat all the dream bosses, you are sadistic.  I had to put the controller down or my head was going to explode.  Probably the hardest bosses I've ever faced in a game.  Harder than Sekiro.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> By finish if you mean you beat all the dream bosses, you are sadistic.  I had to put the controller down or my head was going to explode.  Probably the hardest bosses I've ever faced in a game.  Harder than Sekiro.



I gave up on Absolute Radiance. Just couldn't do it, but am happy than I did everything else


----------



## ThanatosVI

iFi audio said:


> I gave up on Absolute Radiance. Just couldn't do it, but am happy than I did everything else


The last Pantheon was crazy


----------



## SilverEars

iFi audio said:


> I gave up on Absolute Radiance. Just couldn't do it, but am happy than I did everything else


I gave up on Failed Champion.  And then I attempted the regular Radiance, and I decided to put down my controller.  It was the last straw. No more suffering.. 😢

Absolute Radiance


----------



## Death_Block

That doesn't even look like fun lmap


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 3, 2022)

Death_Block said:


> That doesn't even look like fun lmap


What? We're suppose to have fun?  Get outta here


----------



## iFi audio

ThanatosVI said:


> The last Pantheon was crazy



Sure was, but that's good. Not for a second I thought that it wasn't possible to do, which is fair 



Death_Block said:


> That doesn't even look like fun lmap



It's meant to be a struggle and you eventually develop skills necessary to overcome it. It's a torment indeed, but the satisfaction at the end is HUGE and worth the effort


----------



## ThanatosVI

Death_Block said:


> That doesn't even look like fun lmap


It's super fun actually and crazy addicting


----------



## iFi audio

ThanatosVI said:


> It's super fun actually and crazy addicting



Word


----------



## dougms3

Need for Speed Shift Soundtrack

Gotta listen to Electro 411 remixed by Japanese Electrogod Shinichi Osawa


----------



## killermax

Its old but i really like this song from Shovel Knight - Spectre of Torment


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 9, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> Need for Speed Shift Soundtrack
> 
> Gotta listen to Electro 411 remixed by Japanese Electrogod Shinichi Osawa



Dunno why, but this just reminded me of Tony Hawk Pro skater soundtrack which is the best.  I think there was some good ones with Need for Speed as well.  I think perhaps Most Wanted?  At least that's the one that is memorable for me.  


Superman was the best track!  What an epic game!  I need to play this again.


----------



## Death_Block

Gran turismo 1 &2 had cracking tracks. Then it went blank & Jones style


----------



## Death_Block




----------



## SilverEars (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## dougms3

SilverEars said:


> Dunno why, but this just reminded me of Tony Hawk Pro skater soundtrack which is the best.  I think there was some good ones with Need for Speed as well.  I think perhaps Most Wanted?  At least that's the one that is memorable for me.
> 
> 
> Superman was the best track!  What an epic game!  I need to play this again.





Death_Block said:


> Gran turismo 1 &2 had cracking tracks. Then it went blank & Jones style


Tony hawk and gran turismo had some great soundtracks.

I especially remember this song from gran turismo.


----------



## Death_Block

dougms3 said:


> Tony hawk and gran turismo had some great soundtracks.
> 
> I especially remember this song from gran turismo.



Ah yes.
And this one!


----------



## Takarajima

Unsure if it's already mentioned previously.. but I really like FF7R's One winged angel rebirth (片翼の天使 -再生-).
Fantastic reinterpretation of the original track.


----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Rhino73




----------



## Zeno26

Love the Nier Replicant soundtrack, this is my favorite track.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## Jony Garnard

knivek said:


> Final Fantasy VI
> Final Fantasy XI
> Chrono Trigger


The same!


----------



## Guntalk

Ace combat 2
Outrun
Gran Turismo (all)


----------



## sammypop

Deus Ex and Unreal/UT99.
I have a soft spot for the tracker-style music of older games. Sure, sometimes it can sound a bit clunky, but there's something about their unique sounds that really helped pull me into those games. They also had the advantage of hardly taking any storage space, so they didn't need to be horribly compressed to fit on a disc. 
More conventionally-recorded music can also work really well, but it seems to be very easy for it to slip into 'generic background noise'.


----------



## Poganin

Having recently played Inmost, I can definitely recommend its soundtrack. It's fantastic (and available on Spotify).


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 8, 2022)

Such a great timing when this track triggered.  It's when I got the grapple beam in *Supraland*. Every emotional moment when I got the purple crystal, and this emotional track kicks in. Perfect timing! Excellent game!  I highly recommend!  Puzzles are just so well designed!  Puzzles are just like old school Japanese arpg puzzles that took a lot of thought to design.  It's a great game to relax to.


----------



## toni2068




----------



## Fantanest

Final Fantasy VII
Xenoblade Chronicles 2
Genshin Impact
World of Warcraft


----------



## ThanatosVI

Fantanest said:


> Final Fantasy VII
> Xenoblade Chronicles 2
> Genshin Impact
> World of Warcraft


Good stuff in there.
I recently bought the Ghost of Tsushima and God of War (2018) Soundtracks. 

Both amazing


----------



## AngieBerry (Sep 22, 2022)

Stray and ghost of tsushima soundtracks, both amazing! 
I hope you don't mind when i share a platform for MOD APKs & Premium Apps. All is free! Go to mod apk and enjoy!


----------



## Legato2057

Grandia 2 had a great soundtrack back in the day.


----------



## Koresh

The Castlevania game OSTs will always be good.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Koresh said:


> The Castlevania game OSTs will always be good.


Bloody Tears is one of my all time favourites


----------



## Koresh

ThanatosVI said:


> Bloody Tears is one of my all time favourites


OMG SAME!!!


----------



## llamaluv

Not a game soundtrack but rather an album recommendation to play alongside a game. For any other *Genshin Impact* whales, err, I mean fans, I think this could go great with exploring the new desert region of the v3.1 Sumeru update, and which drops in just a few minutes.





link


----------



## ThanatosVI

llamaluv said:


> Not a game soundtrack but rather an album recommendation to play alongside a game. For any other *Genshin Impact* whales, err, I mean fans, I think this could go great with exploring the new desert region of the v3.1 Sumeru update, and which drops in just a few minutes.
> 
> 
> link


Genshin Impact itself has amazing Soundtracks as well tho.


----------



## llamaluv

ThanatosVI said:


> Genshin Impact itself has amazing Soundtracks as well tho.


Heck yea. They are my very favorites. They are all so very beautifully recorded, as well. I think that Yu-peng Chen is possibly a genius.


----------



## DivineCurrent (Oct 24, 2022)

For anyone who has heard the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon soundtracks, the same composer Arata Iiyoshi released an album of his original music that is similar in style and feel to the music he did in the Mystery Dungeon games. It's hard for me to pick a favorite track here, but I really like Esoterica and Fimbulvinter -WORF-.


----------



## Leonarfd

Maybe Zelda ocarina of time or twilight. 

probably unpopular opinion. Many newer releases are great but at the same time they get more and more messy. Dark souls 3 is epic on the boss fights but over the top. Preferred the ps2 n64 and GameCube era in soundtracks. More complex than snes and nes or Sega etc.


----------



## Tex Irie

Metal Gear Solid series.. Pretty much anything by the Konami Kukeiha Club is worth listening to.


----------



## Tex Irie

Streets of Rage 2... Awesome Soundtrack as well.


----------



## Jaebug

Leonarfd said:


> Maybe Zelda ocarina of time or twilight.


Ocarina has great music (tho arguably all of the Zelda games do).

Depending on the sound you want, NieR: Automata's soundtrack is gorgeous. Same with Journey. 

I don't know if I'd call the entire games' soundtracks the 'best,' but I love the orchestral compilations that have been done for the Final Fantasy series too.


----------



## Fírnen

Noita has some really interesting tracks, try some of the outtakes


^ my favorite, very different from what I normally listen to.

Also just a really interesting and fun game lol

Best track, I am very nostalgic (and therefore biased) towards Halo in general. Halo Infinite in particular has some really good tracks, they "re-mastered" one of my old childhood favorites from the first halo. It's called "Under Cover". Best to me.



A couple very emotional tracks from Halo 3.




Last but not least, Halo 2 Anniversary had some really good re-mastered tracks. A couple linked below.


----------



## Jaegermeister462

Ori and the will of the wisps 😍


----------



## Fírnen

Jaegermeister462 said:


> Ori and the will of the wisps 😍



I almost included some Ori tracks but my post seemed too long  
Bought both full albums last Friday in high-res after listening to ripped youtube audio for so long lmao. 

Gareth Coker is a great composer, I have yet to dislike any of his work. He did a bunch of the tracks for Halo Infinite as well, which explains why I like those so much.


----------



## ThanatosVI

This certainly ranks high on my favourite list.
Found it just few months ago but Instantly bought the CD.


----------



## llamaluv

Fírnen said:


> I almost included some Ori tracks but my post seemed too long
> Bought both full albums last Friday in high-res after listening to ripped youtube audio for so long lmao.
> 
> Gareth Coker is a great composer, I have yet to dislike any of his work. He did a bunch of the tracks for Halo Infinite as well, which explains why I like those so much.


Love the Ori soundtracks!

My other favorite Gareth Coker soundtrack:



The word that comes to mind to describe it is "propulsive".


----------



## FlyingFungus

Hard to really say what's the best or even what's my favourite. Both Ori soundtracks are some of my favourite. Elder Scrolls Skyrim, Oblivion, and Morrowind. Halo series. God of War and lastly Assassins Creed Valhalla. Final Fantasy 7 as well. There's more I'm sure but those are the ones that stand out to me personally


----------



## ThanatosVI

God of War: Ragnarök so also great.
Game (and Soundtrack of collectors edition) was released 40 Minutes ago. Midway through the Album I can say it's amazing


----------



## Fírnen

Same day I posted last time I started listening to the music from Bonelab, there are some ridiculously good tracks in there for (I say this with love, fun game) a clunky VR title. This crap is Electronic music done right. 


Boneworks also has good tracks, but they're more slow-paced comparatively... with the exception of this one


----------



## Cheesebuggah (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this game yet. You all must be old or something of that sort. 
P.S. I will admit that I am putting on some rose-tinted glasses for this occasion.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Cheesebuggah said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this game yet. You all must be old or something of that sort.
> P.S. I will admit that I am putting on some rose-tinted glasses for this occasion.



Oh god  the countless hours spent in minecraft.
Literally thousands.


----------



## BBuzecky

Vagrant Story is a great soundtrack on a game that kinda went under the radar on PS1, I'd suggest a listen on that.


----------



## YungOmbat

the soundtrack from life is strange true colors


----------



## peterclau

biased topic tho

well, hard to remember so I pick what's around me (my YouTube play lists that is) 

mass effect 1 soundtrack. masterpiece. 

mine craft story mode season 1.

assasin creed sea shanties. (4 and rogue) 

shadow of the colossus (that sounds more like "music" than a soundtrack made for a game if u ask me).


----------



## SilverEars

I luv game soundtrack like this.  When you start, it opens with such uplifting music.  I think Mario Odyssey had a track like this.


----------



## Alror

Final Fantasy 10 and 13, The Elder Scrolls Oblivion and Silent Hill 2 are soundtracks I keep coming back to. It's hard to say which is the absolute best for me... but I am slightly biased towards Silent Hill 2


----------



## llamaluv

This doesn't go in the "best" category (why even name this thread that anyway, seriously?), more like, "currently listening to".

TSUKIHIME -A piece of blue glass moon- 






Qobuz link

I love listening to the soundtrack on my system for a game that I'm also playing during the same general time period.

Currently "playing" (reading) through the first arc using a Switch emulator on the PC, fan-translated. I find it to be eminently like-able. Because... _otaku_.

The soundtrack works great within the context of the game, though a little less so as a standalone active-listening experience. Still, sounds surprisingly good on a hi-fi system, IMO.

Also, the soundtrack is exactly 8 hours long, because... Japanese game soundtrack. 🤣


----------



## berger

I always take some time to finish watching this in-game before playing.


----------

